# Iowa 3-Ds scheduled



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I belong to IBA & ISAA & try to post shoots in various clubs in Iowa. I try to keep it up to date so this is what I have so far.
2015
Davenport Valley Archers, Davenport, Ia.
May 17, 40 3-D 7a1p June 20,21 40 3-D July 12 Traditional 40 3-d 7a1p July 18,19 40 3-D Sept. 20 40 3-D.


Waltonian Archers, Toddville, Ia. (just N. of Cedar Rapids

March 22,23 Cabin Fever 3-D May 17,18 Silver BH 3-D June 14,15 3-D July 26.27 Rendevous 3-D Aug. 16,17 Foster Traditional 3-D Sept 20,21 3-D.
When I get other 3-Ds & Clubs I will post. I took these from their schedules so hoping no mistakes. Just sharing for those who are not in organized archery. Just go & have fun, we can all use hunting practice.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

If anyone has club shoot dates, please add to the list..


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I heard Hiltago Archery range was sold & at this time No Rhinehart 100 is scheduled in Iowa for 2015. If anyone has news on this, please post.


----------



## dairyboy4 (Jun 24, 2007)

How about the club in West Burlington????????


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I have nothing for them yet.

Sunday Jan. 25th INDOOR 3-D at Enders Field, Cedar Rapids. Waltonian Archers. 7a3p.


----------



## SJunior (Jun 16, 2011)

dairyboy4, we are setting our dates this Sunday.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Sjunior-when you have them, post. I try & keep this updated throughout the year as IF it get's one new archer to shoot it helps. Thanks.


----------



## juststartin08 (Jun 20, 2008)

I think Anamosa has their schedule listed.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

a few more


----------



## Booner Chaser (Jun 10, 2011)

ahunter55 said:


> I heard Hiltago Archery range was sold & at this time No Rhinehart 100 is scheduled in Iowa for 2015. If anyone has news on this, please post.


R100 will be held just south of west union this year


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

a few more


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Waltonian Archers June 13/14 3-D Toddville just N of Cedar Rapids.


----------



## troyboy (Nov 9, 2008)

Double C Archery club in Charles City will have shoots on July 12 and Aug. 30.


----------



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

Southwest Iowa Bowhunters 3D shoot is the fourth Sunday of the month.
Look them up on Facebook.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

TRADITIONAL SHOOTERS Davenport Valley Archers (Range at Long Grove) 3-D JULY 12th

July 11/12th 2nd leg So. Iowa triple crown & regular 3-D Hickory Ridge Bowhunters, Pella,Iowa


----------



## djmattm (Jan 4, 2015)

Border Brigade Archery 3D shoot July 25th, 26th. Our following one is Aug. 29th, 30th.
Webster City , Iowa
Go to our website for maps and more information. 
http://bbaclub.wix.com/borderbrigade
Thanks


----------



## SJunior (Jun 16, 2011)

Flint River Bowhunters is having a shoot this sunday. Registration is from 8-1. Located at Big Hollow Recreation Area north of Burlington. 30 target course $10 adult $5 youth kids 11 and under shoot free.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm headed for NFAA Nationals 5 day field championships in Pa. next week so these are Iowas 3-Ds I know of in the near future. 3-D July 25th26th The Rendezvous 3-DWaltonian Archers, Toddville, just N. of Cedar Rapids.
July 25th26th 3-D Warren County Ikes, Mid-Iowa Archers July 25th26th Wapello Chiefs Bowmen, Ottumwa (Iowa Games) July31st Aug 1st IBA Fall Festival, Eldora (Iowa Bowhunters Ass. web page for added information. Aug. 6/7/8th Southern Iowa Bowhunters of Iowa Aug.15/16 Davenport Valley Archers (Range at Long Grove).


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Just did Davenport Valley Archers 3-D today with my 10 yr old G-son. We turned in blank cards, but did discuses if the shot would have killed a real animal. Just a fun time & his 1st time on a range with his own" compound.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Dyersville Sportsman club has a 3-D Aug. 22/23rd Range west of Dubuque.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

OCTOBER 3-D Iowa/Illinois border. Mark your calander


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Waltonian Archers, Toddville just N. of Cedar Rapids Sept 19/20 3-D
Davenport Valley Archers (range at Long Grove) Sept 19th 3-D Both clubs have web page for added information

If your on the Ill., Ia. border see enclosed flier for Oct. 3-D (about 1/2 hour from quad cities area)


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Sept 20th 40 target 3-D Davenport Valley Archers, range at Long Grove 7am 1pm Join the fun & one of the last 3-Ds b/4 our Oct. 1 opener Der Season.


----------

